

JQuery Gantt editor. Open source, SVG based. - robicch
http://roberto.open-lab.com/2014/04/10/jquery-gantt-editor-svg-and-critical-path/

======
dang
This post was upvoted by sockpuppets. I banned the sockpuppets and buried this
post. I've also banned the site, at least until we get a promise that this
will never happen again.

Please don't ever do this on Hacker News.

------
Edmond
nice...if you are interested in making the view tree-based you might find this
HN post useful:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7569063](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7569063)

~~~
robicch
that is really nice too :-)

------
abhilash0505
Just testing it out. A great online tool. However, when you click on delete
with no items, a JS error "Uncaught TypeError: Cannot read property 'canWrite'
of undefined" is thrown. Cheers!

~~~
robicch
Thanks for the feedback. Fixed!

------
kclay
I had to build one of these once in Flash, how did you handle leap year

~~~
robicch
javascript Date object handle leap year by default

------
disputin
I'm not allowed to work on weekends? Thoughtful, alas.

~~~
robicch
Yes, you can. It is configurable, see i18nJs.js file and more in detail the
function isHoliday(date)

~~~
disputin
Ah, ok great, thanks. I was just using the demo as is.

------
filopiuma36
Great piece of code!!! Thanks

~~~
robicch
welcome

------
jlake123
Nice work. What kind of open source license?

~~~
robicch
MIT

~~~
sergiotapia
It's great that you chose this license, it is truly selfless to pick the MIT
license. Kudos for that. More projects should be on MIT.

